# Automatic seahorse feeder



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Would i be able to use a fluval automatic feeder with freese dried mysis shrimp in to feed my seahorses when im on holiday?


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Itd probably be more reliable to find someone to come and do it for you when you're away.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

No you cant. They need live food not dried.


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

WC seahorses can only eat live food however CB seahorses can eat frozen and freeze dried mysis shrimp....


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

All seahorses can eat dead food, they just need to be weaned on to it. Are these seahorses you have already? How do you feed them at the moment? Most I've met need target feeding, but if yours are a little quicker then it may be ok. If you plan to try it the best thing to do is run it while you're at home for a while, maybe a week or so, and see how they feed. If it works fine and the water chemistry doesn't mess up from wasted food then sure.


----------

